# Molly's first time at the park! (W pics!)



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

So we finally had a nice day yesterday and decided to take Molly to the park! It was the best time ever! She had the perfect amount of curiosity with the loyalty of wanting to stay with us. She was such a good girl and there was a mother there with her kids and one of them took a liking to her and he had no fears! He said "aw she's so soft!" And the mother actually asked me some care questions (from a distance lol). The only little "hiccup" we had was she decided to run under a trash can type thing and it took about 10min to coax her out enough for me to grab her. I felt bad ending her playtime but it was getting dark and we needed to go to the store and get dinner too. But when fiancé and little brother were in the store we stayed in the car and she lay across my big pregnant belly bruxing and boggling the whole time  It was perfect! Now for pics! Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

What a cutie! I love outdoor pics


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Aww - very cute and she's so curious re the outdoors


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks guys!  can't wait to take her other places now!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing  I always love to see outdoor adventures


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> Thanks for sharing  I always love to see outdoor adventures


You're very welcome! Ps I loveeee your signature!


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

So sweet! I'm glad you guys had a great experience with her at the park! 

My only fear, if you wanna call it that, about taking my rats outdoors, is them getting fleas. Once a flea infestation starts, it's difficult to get rid of and fleas are gonna hop on to any furry animal. What do you do about preventing that? Are there flea preventatives that are safe for rats?


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

LittleBird said:


> So sweet! I'm glad you guys had a great experience with her at the park! My only fear, if you wanna call it that, about taking my rats outdoors, is them getting fleas. Once a flea infestation starts, it's difficult to get rid of and fleas are gonna hop on to any furry animal. What do you do about preventing that? Are there flea preventatives that are safe for rats?


Thanks!  

I would have to google the flea thing actually! I check her over whenever I bring her inside from being outside and so far haven't seen anything. I've seen people talk about revolution for cats working for mites, i dont know if that would work for fleas? Does anyone know??


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I think it works for fleas too. You could get a little flea comb and check her really well after every outing, that's what I do with Naydeen


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

We never got fleas, we almost always get mites with new rats we adopt and we have gotten larval wood ticks from the outdoors. You remove them with tweezers. They cling on around the toes, the eyes and the mouth.

And after looking it up, it turns out that larval ticks don't predate deer... they attach themselves to rodents for the first few molts. And yes, true shoulder rats are in fact rodents... so always check your rats for tiny ticks if you let the forage about the woods or tall grass in the woods.

Otherwise great picks and I'm glad you had a fun time!


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

So I've read briefly on google about a treatment called Xenex ultra spot, which I saw gives some rats bad reactions, and something called ivermectin which is a horse dewormer? Anyone heard of these methods? 0.0


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Ivermectin is commonly used for rats, but it (I think) has to be given orally and several times, whereas Revolution is topical and only takes one round. I don't know that there's preventative flea medicine for rats like for cats and dogs, I've so far never gotten fleas on my rat, so I guess just check yours over really well and keep some Revolution on hand


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks Rat Daddy & ksaxton  we will continue to just check her over before coming inside. She's mostly white so shouldn't be too hard tehe! Ksaxton, the revolution is kitten revolution right? And I need to get it from a vet? How would I get it if 1) I don't have a kitten and 2) without having to go in with Molly already having fleas to get prescribed it?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, get the kitten kind. You can order it by the tube from PetsofOz, or order it in a pack from JoesPetMeds. I just buy it by the single tube, I was told that one tube can treat up to 5 rats


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> Yes, get the kitten kind. You can order it by the tube from PetsofOz, or order it in a pack from JoesPetMeds. I just buy it by the single tube, I was told that one tube can treat up to 5 rats


Have you used either of those websites before? Which would you prefer?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I ordered from PetsofOz, it's outside of the U.S. (I think it's New Zealand or something) but the product I got was fine. I guess it just depends on whether you want to order a single tube or in a pack


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> I ordered from PetsofOz, it's outside of the U.S. (I think it's New Zealand or something) but the product I got was fine. I guess it just depends on whether you want to order a single tube or in a pack


Makes sense  I'm looking at the websites now.. How much was the shipping for the single tube of the kitten revolution on PetsofOz? You're in the US right?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I think total I paid about $15


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> I think total I paid about $15


Not bad at all! And when you put it on them do you just do a little dab or is there a precise dosage?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I was told just to do a few drops on their back. The tube is really small


----------



## jeriibearii (Jul 26, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> I was told just to do a few drops on their back. The tube is really small


I don't know if I'll ever need it but I will get some just in case. From what I've read they really only get it if your other household pets have fleas, because fleas don't generally flock to rats? And my dog is on monthly flea/tick/heartworm preventative so he's good 

<br><br> thanks for all your help!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

ksaxton said:


> Ivermectin is commonly used for rats, but it (I think) has to be given orally and several times, whereas Revolution is topical and only takes one round. I don't know that there's preventative flea medicine for rats like for cats and dogs, I've so far never gotten fleas on my rat, so I guess just check yours over really well and keep some Revolution on hand


I've used both Ivermectin and Revolution before. Both are common treatments for rats. I get from my vet though so she always does the dosages for me. Ivermec she gives to keep at home, normally for lice. And the Revolution just one drop for mites. If the ratties are on the ground they can pick up sand fleas, my dog used to after walks. But like you say you just check her out after each outing. I LOVE THE TWO OUTDOORS PICS. Gorgeous. If I've repeated everyone here forgive me please seriously lacking sleep, but I'm addicted!


----------

